# Could the brushes I'm using be irritating my face?



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I'm currently in the process of converting all my brushes from Bare Escentuals to MAC. I got the Bare Escentuals for free so I've just been using those to get by. I love my MAC eye brushes but I still need to get some face ones. Right now I feel like the Flawless Face BE brush I'm using for blush is too harsh and causing mini breakouts on my cheeks. Also, the Full Coverage Concealer BE brush tends to make my skin feel itchy after I've used it; completely defeats the purpose of putting on concealer if your face ends up red and itchy after using the brush! 

Has anyone else experienced this? Should I get the MAC #194 concealer brush? Is it more gentle? Also, what MAC blush brush would be good for my sensitive sking?

Thank you all so much!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am not sure about the BE brushes but I know synthetic brushes break me out ...Synthetic products in general....tried synthetic braids one time didn't work so well I broke out everywhere...Although I have not had much trouble out of the 187...But the 190 breaks me out horribly ...Maybe because the 187 is  a mixture of both natural and synthetic...But all the natural hair brushes my skin is fine with, I love the 187, 217. 226, 109, 239...Ok all MAC brushes.... 

For concealer I love the 217 it is very gentle and wonderful


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah the BE brushes both Kabuki and Flawless Face bush are so harsh they make my skin itch! If you want a good brush that's REALLY soft and won't break your bank... try the sonia kashuk blusher brush from target $19.99. I love it! I promise you, you WON'T regret it!!! MAC brushes are really good too, but I feel this brush is about the same as the MAC brush for a lot less!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

bare minerals brushes just suck overall. i have three of them because of a set i bought about 2 years ago and they just sit there on my makeup table looking at me like homeless unloved children when i pick OTHER brushes over them each and every time lol.

what i hate about them is the texture. they poke into your skin and can really irritate you. i would have very very very very fine bumps on my face after using them. they scared me from using natural hair brushes actually. i do have natural hair brushes, but i've learned how to pick better ones. i've even shampoo'd AND conditioned my BE brushes repeatedly and nothing works. i think they're made of camel chest hair or something. its the harshest shit ever.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ i think they're made of camel chest hair or something. its the harshest shit ever._

 
I cannot stand you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You need some counseling soon!!! I am dying over here


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 29, 2009)

camel chest hair?!!!!!!!! pmsl i wudnt want 2 EVEN even imagine the process of making that


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

LMAO sorry tish, but im just sayin...LOL!!


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks! I'm overwhelmed by how common this is. I really appreciate everyone's feedback. I'm going this weekend to upgrade and toss those BE brushes


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes...certain brushes will make your skin itch & possibly break out. I read something awhile back as to exactly what it is with particular bristles that does that...but I could never find it again


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_LMAO sorry tish, but im just sayin...LOL!!_

 
Girl!! I kept thinking next she is gonna say...she knows because one of her bff is married to a camel and she has compared his chest hair to the BE brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just love you!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

LMFAO!!! man, in that case i should ask Beyonce!

but seriously, dont toss the BE brushes. use them to scrub your bathroom down. thats how i use my BE kabuki. its that harsh.

there's only one brush worse than the BE Kabuki, and its the powder/blush brush from Lime Crime. man....talk about something sucking.


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_but seriously, dont toss the BE brushes. use them to scrub your bathroom down. thats how i use my BE kabuki. its that harsh._

 
You totally had me at first cause I was like "oh I should keep them...?"

Awesome


----------



## jsky83 (Jan 29, 2009)

This is funny because I just had a BE training yesterday and the "itching" was brought up by the trainer. She said to feel itching after applying the foundation is normal because it is the minerals shifting around on the skin. She said it goes away after a few minutes or you can just dust over with mineral veil. She also told a story about a woman who broke out in hives from using the brushes because she was allergic to the goat hair that the brushes are made of. BE makes synthetic brushes that work just as well for foundation and they are a lot softer. They just don't come in the kits. She also said the reason the brushes seem rougher than most is because they are specially cut to hold the minerals deeper in the brush so they are evenly distributed on the skin. Sorry for the rambling but I hope it helps.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jsky83* 

 
_This is funny because I just had a BE training yesterday and the "itching" was brought up by the trainer. She said to feel itching after applying the foundation is normal because it is the minerals shifting around on the skin. She said it goes away after a few minutes or you can just dust over with mineral veil. She also told a story about a woman who broke out in hives from using the brushes because she was allergic to the goat hair that the brushes are made of. BE makes synthetic brushes that work just as well for foundation and they are a lot softer. They just don't come in the kits. She also said the reason the brushes seem rougher than most is because they are specially cut to hold the minerals deeper in the brush so they are evenly distributed on the skin. Sorry for the rambling but I hope it helps._

 
So they are not made out of Camel Chest Hair???


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

^^BWAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!! hilarious


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 29, 2009)

i use too faced's ''teddy bear hair'' brushes with no probs! lol they feel soft on my face. i don't really think natural or made out of animal hair means better, it's more how the brush feels then what it's made out of for me. but of course u can't really test brushes b4 u buy them so it's tricky buying new one's. not all synthetic brushes will hurt/irritate ur face though.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 30, 2009)

^^those are my faaaavorite brushes ever


----------

